

Scribd Steps Up Its Game With iPaper - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/19/scribd-steps-up-its-game-with-ipaper/

======
hwork
The new iPaper has ridiculously smooth scrolling. They apparently built it
from scratch, and are off Flash Paper, Adobe's product. It's quite an upgrade.
Props to Trip and co.

